# 99 altima stalled and will not start



## jjdobos (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, 
I bought a 99 altima for my daughter who is away at college a few months ago. It has approx 130K miles and has not given me any problems at all. Last week, when the temp dipped to -25 below she started it up to go to class. She said it gave her a little bit of trouble, but it eventually started. She let it warm up for 10min, and then took off to class. She said it was sputtering and running rough though, and she made it approx 500 yards and it stalled going up a slight incline. She could not get it stated again. A few days later, I had the car towed to my house, thinking it was just flooded or something minor. Changed the plugs, distributor cap and it still will not start. The engine is turning over fine, and it is getting fuel and spark. It just will not start. Prior to this happening, it would start almost immediately. I know these cars have timing chains, so I assume that it would not have broken, unless the extreme cold weather may have had a play in it. Does anyone have any other ideas as to what I can look for? 

Thanks for your help,

jim


----------

